# Todd ...



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I thought that I'd share some pics of my pup being...well...himself..lol
First ones are last night and this morning...being lazy..
Not the best pics but you get the idea..

OOps...forgot pics...hold on..lol


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Try this again...


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Aw, Todd is such a cutie. Even though he doesn't have the long hair, he clearly has the Hav body positions! All twisted around sleeping in knots!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Chasing Duck Jerky...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Such relaxation, then followed by such concentration! I especially like the last one of him looking up at you. What a nice shot of his face.

Sheri


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay, I'm a little camera happy. he was so cute this morning I couldn't resist.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Eva. If only he didn't shed (and I wasn't allergic) I would fight you for him. Boy is he cute!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

He is so adorably cute!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Missy said:


> Oh Eva. If only he didn't shed (and I wasn't allergic) I would fight you for him. Boy is he cute!!!


When I had our foster dog Jerome here I realized something very interesting...I'm allergic to some dogs! 
Well, at least to Jerome..
I would sneeze amd get watery eyes every time that he was near me.
It was actually a relief when he left because I could finally breath again. 
And he was stinky! Even after a bath in the same shampoo that I use for Todd Jerome smelled like a DOG...ewww! 
Todd smells like cherry shampoo and only shed's a hair once in a while...Jerome covered me in hair every time that he brushed against me. 
I'm not sure what will happen when he gets his adult coat but for now he seems pretty hypoallergenic to me...but nope you still can't have him...get your own!! :boxing: :biggrin1:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

He is so cute!!!! Even thought his coat is short, it is beautiful...so shinny and pretty!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Love the pictures where he wants the jerky, I see that same look here! 

His tail looks so long, maybe because he's short haired, only the photos where he's lying down. He's soooo cute!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Eva said:


> When I had our foster dog Jerome here I realized something very interesting...I'm allergic to some dogs!
> Well, at least to Jerome..
> I would sneeze amd get watery eyes every time that he was near me.
> It was actually a relief when he left because I could finally breath again.
> ...


very interesting Eva. :fencing: should I challenge you to a duel?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He is so cute!

In my next life, I can only hope to come back as one of our forum dogs! These "kids" have the life!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Great photos. I love his coloring!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

His coloring has changed a little from the time that he came home...mostly a loss of the sable tipping and his color has darkened and become richer looking. 
Compare 10wk pics and today at (a couple of days short of) 7 months...


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I heart Todd! He is adorable!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

He is just so cute!!!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Do short hairs not change colors? You would never see a long hair with that beautiful chestnut color!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Paradise Havs said:


> Do short hairs not change colors? You would never see a long hair with that beautiful chestnut color!


I don't know if he'll change. 
He hasn't lightened up at all...only gotten richer colored. 
It's so hard to find information on the short haired hav's. I know that they aren't desirable but they sure are pretty!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Isn't he just precious? I am in love with Todd's coloring and he looks so dang soft, I can almost feel his fur beneath my hand. Very nice.  It is so interesting how you reacted to Jerome, Eva. I forget how nice it is not to have a "smelly" dog until I get close to one. Then I'm very grateful for my Hav boys. :biggrin1: Fun pictures!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Todd is adorable, Eva. He's so bright eyed and eager. And his rich, deep coloring is amazing.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Eva, he is so cute. I too love his coloring.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Todd is just too cute for his own good!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I love his ears! They are so perky! It's interesting to see how his color has gotten darker. He's such a beauty!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Todd is so cute. He might not be a furball, but he has great Hav eyes.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I luv this one....he's smiling :biggrin1:

View attachment 17616


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He is adorable and his color is so rich looking. I envy you on grooming time!!


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Eva said:


> I don't know if he'll change.
> He hasn't lightened up at all...only gotten richer colored.
> It's so hard to find information on the short haired hav's. I know that they aren't desirable but they sure are pretty!


How much does he weigh? He is such a cutie


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd was 11 lbs even at his 6 month appointment. He's gained a little since then and so I'd guess 12 lbs? 
His Mom was 9 and his Dad 13 so we'll see how big he gets.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Todd is absolutely adorable, his coloring is great and he reminds me of a little fox.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

he's a handsome guy, mmm and he looks warm too. I adore him.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Eva said:


> Todd was 11 lbs even at his 6 month appointment. He's gained a little since then and so I'd guess 12 lbs?
> His Mom was 9 and his Dad 13 so we'll see how big he gets.


He's adorable and it's neat that you can see his eyes  Who are his sire and dam?
I'm trying to imagine if I shaved down one of my havs if they'd look like that and it's so hard to tell because I'm used to so much face fur. I've threatened to give one a poodle face clip....who knows, I just might 
Does he get fur in his ears?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> He's adorable and it's neat that you can see his eyes  Who are his sire and dam?
> I'm trying to imagine if I shaved down one of my havs if they'd look like that and it's so hard to tell because I'm used to so much face fur. I've threatened to give one a poodle face clip....who knows, I just might
> Does he get fur in his ears?


His sire is Carousels Mahala and his Dam is Alderon's Daniya...
No hair in his ears yet...he's such an easy keeper that it's almost ridiculous..I did comb him for the first time last week and ran into a small tangle on his tail.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Eva, rub it in, rub it in! Ha!

I read, though, that the short-hair havs do shed like other breeds. Is that right?

Sheri


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Eva, rub it in, rub it in! Ha!
> 
> I read, though, that the short-hair havs do shed like other breeds. Is that right?
> 
> Sheri


 Lol... sorry, not trying to rub it in..
He does shed a little but not enough to notice. 
He has a thin coat and doesn't have an undercoat so that really reduces the amount of hair loss. 
The hair on his ears and his tail is really starting to grow and should be pretty long when it's done so I'll have to keep those brushed out since they do tangle and the hair on his body varies. Some of it is close to two inches and other areas are only one inch. 
There is a little grooming but not a signifigant amount right now. 
When I tell people that he's a short hair they look at me like I'm crazy and say.."but he has long hair?" LOl...if they only knew. :jaw:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd was having a wrestling match with some of his toys...the pictures are a little blurry and lots of red eye but he was having a blast so I thought that I'd share.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I hope no one takes this the wrong way-- because you know I would never say anything bad about our long hairs and certainly not Todd. But he looks so much more like a real Dog than our fluff balls. And I mean that as a total compliment Eva. Some of my friends are dogs...LOL Todd is really gorgeous.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Missy said:


> I hope no one takes this the wrong way-- because you know I would never say anything bad about our long hairs and certainly not Todd. But he looks so much more like a real Dog than our fluff balls. And I mean that as a total compliment Eva. Some of my friends are dogs...LOL Todd is really gorgeous.


No offense taken  
..I know that Todd looks more "doglike" than a typical Hav and I love him for it.
I also love the look of a long hair Havanese I just don't want the stress and expense of constant grooming. 
Todd was the perfect solution to the back and forth arguement that I had going with myself...all of the qualities that I wanted in one gorgeous (low maintance) package!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He looks like so much fun but rolling around on his stuffed animals is a sign he needs a Neezer brother! Eva- do you have baby baby pics of Todd? I was just thinking he has really kept his red color. I wonder with the short hair if they don't change color as much as a long hair or does his line have a lot of reds that hold their color. Or do you know if his siblings had long hair and may have changed color?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> He looks like so much fun but rolling around on his stuffed animals is a sign he needs a Neezer brother! Eva- do you have baby baby pics of Todd? I was just thinking he has really kept his red color. I wonder with the short hair if they don't change color as much as a long hair or does his line have a lot of reds that hold their color. Or do you know if his siblings had long hair and may have changed color?


Do I have baby pics...hee-hee..you're in for it now! 
I would love to get Todd a Neezer brother..I just have to convince my DH...it may be awhile! lol
I don't know anything about short hairs other than what limited information I have read on the internet and what I've learned from watching Todd grow. 
His breeder should still have contact with his brother's and sister's families, I'll e-mail her and get her opinion and see if we can get a couple of pics. 
Here go the baby pic's..remember, you asked for them..lol


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

These are pictures from the breeder at 7wks of age...the youngest that I have.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

oops...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww! If anything, I would say his body darkened but looks like he lost no color-maybe the black on his ears?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Goodness he is cute! I've sincerely LOVED seeing all your photos! It is so cute to see him acting like a puppy. I also admire the color--


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I just heard back from his breeder and she said that from what she's seen short hair's tend to hold their color better than long hairs. 
Todd's sister is also a red short hair and she's held her color too...no pics though.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Eva, love the pictures! This has been an interesting thread. Todd is such a soft, sweet looking guy! He's got a nice expression.

And, it looks like he put up a hard fight with those rambunctious toys of his, but he finally subdued them! :boxing: Well done, Todd!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cute!!! I want a shavanese now!!!


----------

